# Coyote Calls



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got my rifle set up and ready to roll, now im looking to get a couple coyote calls. Im not sure which ones are good. Ive seen em from 8 bucks up to 200. Im looking for a couple decent calls that ain't going to break the bank. Im thinking a handheld duck call style call, mabey a moving decoy, and or an electronic.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the primos calls for a cheap one. I use the mojo critter decoy. It's lightweight and easy to pack. Also, the predator quest ruffie dog and ruffie dog Jr. Are decent mouth calls for cheap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought an ecotec caller and a rivers edge quiver critter decoy.Have had good success w/the combo and [email protected] $100 in it total.Caller is basic,but has all calls needed and has GREAT range on remote(I've used up to 150yds.).

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can swing an e-caller, do it! Every time you go out blowing on mouth calls, and get no response, you'll wonder if you're doing it right, moving too much, too loud, too quiet, etc... with an e-caller, it will eliminate many of the "possible" mistakes. Even the cheaper ones are good enough to call them in. And being able to set it up away from where you're sitting, will keep a responding coyote from instantly looking right at you.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

You could go as simple as a remote boom box with a turkey feather tied to the antenna. 
And a mag light duct taped to your rifle for nights. 
I did just that 15 yrs ago when I started and killed plenty of coyotes. 
Today the latest tech. Merely for ease of use.


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is another option


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Lighting is one thing im not worried about, Ive got two surefire g2's with aftermarket led bulbs that put out 450lumens each, mounted on each side of my quad rail.

Is there anyone local(new carlisle area) that wouldnt mind taking a novice out to show how its done?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

search "ICOtec gc300" sounds like a real deal for a remote electronic call. I have three so I do not need one but at this price I may soon have four.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep icotec gc300.That's the one I have and was referring to in my post.Very limited on sounds but does the job great and doesn't break the bank.Pair it up w/a decoy and get to callin!!! 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

